# Wooden altars are carved dragon and Qilin



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Asian-style altar always has the highlights. They are carved with many patterns and legendary animals. This altar is handcrafted with the image of dragons


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful work, indeed! Y'all must use scrapers to get the wood that smooth; that doesn't look like it is sanded.

David


----------

